# Tour de palm Springs



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thinking of doing the 55 or 100 mile tdps. Anyone done it? Looks like its really well supported. How do you rate the scenery and the roads? Worth doing?


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*9.5*

I did it last year and the view varies, form downtown palm spring to the foothills.
i will be there with a group of paramount race team members. (not hardcore)
and the ride is well supported.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*sing up today!*

today's the last day (28th) to register before the price goes up ten bucks for the century.

http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1163102 

Last year was my first time and we're going back this year. Fun event! Fairly flat course, although last year we did the 55 mi. and this year 100. Riding fixed gear both times, so it can't be too hilly, otherwise I'd take gears  Nice n scenic, well supported (support seemed to really fall off towards the end though). They don't release the course map until day-of.

see ya there?
Jeff





bc165 said:


> Thinking of doing the 55 or 100 mile tdps. Anyone done it? Looks like its really well supported. How do you rate the scenery and the roads? Worth doing?


----------

